# Deathnote: The Simpsons version



## distressed_romeo (Sep 27, 2008)

http://community.livejournal.com/scans_daily/6307764.html


----------



## sakeido (Sep 27, 2008)

Wicked


----------



## Zak1233 (Sep 27, 2008)

thats made of win


----------



## Naren (Sep 28, 2008)

That was awesome.


----------

